# 2013 madone online



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

the 2013 madone on trek's website


----------



## StuLax18 (Jul 21, 2012)

Do you know if they will be adding more? I noticed they list 3-4 different 2012 3.1's, but only a single 2013 at the moment.


----------



## Jason rides (Jul 6, 2012)

I am glad they improved the 2013 4.5 with Ultegra and 105 parts as well as upgrading the tires from R1 (over 300g) to the R2's. Bad new for me was I bought the 2012 model. However I upgraded both derail's to Ultegra (for under $100 when i bought the bike) and upgraded the tires to the light and excellent rolling R3's. I am much happier with my bike.


----------



## pdk42 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice.


----------

